# Things to do with a Treasure Chest Cube



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread is based on an idea by conn9 that was posted here. I liked the idea, and I want to see what creative stuff you can come up with.







Because I'm too tired to come up with my own idea right now, I'll start with a classic:


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait for it to arrive... Or, as many others have said, put a mini cube inside it, cubeception!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd leave it open for a hamster to sleep in. :3


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 23, 2012)

Muesli said:


> I'd leave it open for a hamster to sleep in. :3


Cool idea, great if you want to move the hamster while sleeping, just put on the top layer and do a U turn xD Imagine having a large Treasure Chest Cube and hiding a cat in there. It would be Scrödinger's Cat 2.0. This time, the cat is both dead and alive until the cube i solved


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 23, 2012)

For holding money


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

For holding a little cannon that shoots out a little congratulations note.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 23, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> This thread is based on an idea by conn9


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw yeah! Thank you so much BrainOfSweden. You're awesome. I saw the thread, and thought: "Wait, there's already a thread on this. Well, I looked stupid suggesting one." Then I saw my name and felt famous. I thought it would miserably fail. Also, you sounded like Oskar in the beginning of his vids when he says "This puzzle is based on an idea by Bram Cohen" or something like that.

As for an idea, as I said in the original post, sending a scrambled one to your friend in jail with a knife, lockpicks, key (somehow) inside would make a cool prison escape story. Also, the 2x2 - 7x7 relay would be cool if when you solved the 7x7, it opened and a 6x6 is in the middle etc. But I don't think you can make big cubes like a treasure chest cube. Can you?


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopeless romantic speaking here. Say my girlfriend can't solve the cube, but wants to learn. I scramble the treasure chest and my Zhanchi the same and give her the treasure chest. We go through the solve together and as she finishes her puzzle I take it from her, get down on one knee, and open it to reveal an engagement ring. Would, Imo, be amazing.


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> Hopeless romantic speaking here. Say my girlfriend can't solve the cube, but wants to learn. I scramble the treasure chest and my Zhanchi the same and give her the treasure chest. We go through the solve together and as she finishes her puzzle I take it from her, get down on one knee, and open it to reveal an engagement ring. Would, Imo, be amazing.



And then thay kissed! Smooooch


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 23, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw yeah! Thank you so much BrainOfSweden. You're awesome...
> ...Also, you sounded like Oskar in the beginning of his vids when he says "This puzzle is based on an idea by Bram Cohen" or something like that.


You're very welcome  At first I thought you where talking about the video I posted, which in fact is Oskar, but of course you know that. I realised that you ment the part were I wrote "This thread is based on an idea by conn9..." right? Kinda fun to read that with Oskar's voice actually xD


----------



## conn9 (Feb 23, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> You're very welcome  At first I thought you where talking about the video I posted, which in fact is Oskar, but of course you know that. I realised that you ment the part were I wrote "This thread is based on an idea by conn9..." right? Kinda fun to read that with Oskar's voice actually xD


 Yeah I meant that  There have actually been a few good ideas here as well :O. And gratz on your 100th post lol


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 23, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Yeah I meant that  There have actually been a few good ideas here as well :O. And gratz on your 100th post lol


Thank you  And three posts late, gratz on your 50th  Now let's get back on topic. What about using the Treasure Chest Cube instead of wrapping paper for presents? Could be like two presents in one, and they'd last longer, because no one I know would be able to open their presents xD


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Put the impossilble 1x1 in there and when you open it, it will be solved! CHUCK NORRIS STYLE!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a link where I can find this cube? I checked the meffert's site but I didn't find anything.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> Does anyone have a link where I can find this cube? I checked the meffert's site but I didn't find anything.


You have to be a member of the Jade Club. You need an invite code to join, they are currently floating this thread


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for double post, this deserves its own one. Apparently Oskar wanted to contribute to this thread (or not ) with his own idea:




If it weren't for the fact that it's 3D printed, and custom which propably makes it even more expensive, which brings the price for *one center piece* to a whopping 33$. Plus the Jade Club membership fee and the price for the actual cube which brings it to a total of OMG that's an expensive 3x3. Well if it wasn't so, I'd buy it for my girlfriend


----------



## Owen (Feb 25, 2012)

You don't need to pay for a Jade club membership, you just need an invitation and money to buy the puzzle.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2012)

I joined the Jade club (found it on my own) and ordered the treasure box (and the jade cube)
I have 3 invitations if anyone wants one


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 27, 2012)

Me!

edit: please lol


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 27, 2012)

I told Oskar about this thread, and he reminded me to post this as well 







Owen said:


> You don't need to pay for a Jade club membership, you just need an invitation and money to buy the puzzle.


Thanks, I stand corrected. When I signed up it looked like I had to pay, but now I see I can log in without a paid memebership, nice. 33$ is still an expensive centerpiece though


----------



## conn9 (Feb 28, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> I joined the Jade club (found it on my own) and ordered the treasure box (and the jade cube)
> I have 3 invitations if anyone wants one


 
You would be awesome if you were to invite me. Do you need an email address??


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 28, 2012)

Two invitations have been given out and one is spoken for. 
Some of the codes in the other thread might still work


----------



## conn9 (Mar 2, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> Two invitations have been given out and one is spoken for.
> Some of the codes in the other thread might still work


 
I've signed up but they haven't sent a confirmation email after over 2 days, was the code already used? Do they take a while?


----------



## CY (Mar 9, 2013)

PM me if anyone wants an invitation


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, i definitely do! Please send the invite to [email protected]! Thanks so much if you can!


----------

